# Oak in carboy



## patc (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi All,

Well my barolo all juice kit is coming along. It is racked with all the sediment in to the secondary fermentation carboy with air lock and oak. SG was approx 1.010 which was 1.030 the day before? moved kind a quick.My question is, it has been about two days in secondary and the SG is about .996 do i continue to leave it in the secondary until i get at least a week on oak? Currently it has about 3 days on oak. also when i rack and stabalize before bulk aging do i degass? Do i degass after stabablizing?or before? or do i not worry about it right now and degass before clarifying after bulk aging?

Thanks for your help


----------



## vcasey (Jun 22, 2009)

Sometimes and especially in summer the yeast really get to work and ferment rather quickly. I would let it sit on that oak as long as possible, I've had mine sit for a couple of months without a problem. Once the wine has sat on the oak and has finished fermenting just follow the instructions that came with the kit. Most kits have you stabilize and degass at about the same time and degassing will help the wine to clear. What kit is this? Others who have made the kit could chime in with their experiences?
VC


----------



## patc (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry it's a MM alljuice Barolo and the instructions say to leave it on oak for approximately a week. Has anyone else had experience with how long you should leave it on oak even if it is done fermenting early and why?


----------



## PeterZ (Jun 23, 2009)

Leaving it on the oak longer than a week should not be a problem. After a week the oak is pretty much fully extracted. I would leave it at least a week. If it were my wine (I have done1 Meglioli Barolo and have another on deck) I would leave it for about 3 weeks. But then, I procrastinate.


----------



## patc (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks! Also i have looked at the meglioli kits and is the quality worth upgrading from the alljuice? What are the differences in your opinion between the two


----------



## PeterZ (Jun 24, 2009)

I have never done a side by side comparison, but someone here is doing just that with the Amarone. Check out the Mosti section of the forum.


----------



## Darryl (Jun 24, 2009)

seagrape said:


> Thanks! Also i have looked at the meglioli kits and is the quality worth upgrading from the alljuice? What are the differences in your opinion between the two


Hi seagrape!!! I'm going to do the same test on the 3 Barolo kits that I have stated on the Amarones... Maybe in a couple of weeks... I need to get more 6 gallon carboys!!! Can't find any of the made in Mexico!!! When I do the test I will post,


----------



## u01dtj6 (Jul 6, 2009)

VC,
As you probably know from my post in General Questions, I made a wine earlier today and added oak. How should I get this out and when?


Would it actually be safe leaving the oak in there for 3 months?


Oops!
DJ


----------



## JimCook (Jul 6, 2009)

DJ,


Your post would probably be better tagged to the end of your existing thread. Those oak chips will settle down into the lees and when you rack off of them, will be left behind. Most of the chips won't fit through an autosiphon, but even if some get in, they should not have a negative effect being so small in all of that wine until your next racking. 


I'm guessing that you won't be leaving the wine on the lees for 3 months since these appear to be added during primary fermentation. They'll be left behind in the sediment of lees and should have already contributed their 'oaky' character due to the surface area exposed to the wine. 


- Jim


----------



## vcasey (Jul 6, 2009)

DJ
If you would post everything with that wine in one thread we can all follow along a little better. 
You really should not let the wine sit on the gross lees for so long because it could develop off flavors. When you rack the wine you'll leave the oak behind and you may want to taste it to see if you have enough oak or not. 
BTW, the wine looks very nice. 
looking at everyone's pictures makes me want to start a new wine soon.
VC


----------



## Bartman (Jul 7, 2009)

Darryl said:


> I'm going to do the same test on the 3 Barolo kits that I have stated on the Amarones... Maybe in a couple of weeks... I need to get more 6 gallon carboys!!! Can't find any of the made in Mexico!!! When I do the test I will post,


Darryl, 
Any progress on that Barolo test? I'm eager to see which kits you are using and how it proceeds.

Bart Reeder


----------

